# Wipe Dalvik Cache Error



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anyone seen this?

E:unknown volume for path [sd-ext]

I assume it's because we don't have a "real" sd card in place, but is this error still normal to see when wiping the dalvik on a touchpad? I've been reinstalling over and over in hopes things change (due to SoD issues discussed here -http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8736-SoD-in-Alpha-2.1), but I just noticed that this error comes up when attempting to wipe the dalvik and waned to see if that's normal behavior in general, when wiping the dalvik cache on the touchpad.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

That error has always been there on my droid 2 as well so I've just been ignoring it. Seems to be working fine


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting, thanks Lexicon


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, you can ignore it.


----------

